# Xikar Lighter, Proper filling?



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I have had my Xikar butane lighter for a while now (this one http://www.xikar.com/product_lighter_executive.asp), and I love how well I can light my cigars with it. The problem I have is that it might light 2-3 cigars before it starts cutting out like it is low on butane.

The instruction say to fill it up with the following method:

2) Hold lighter in upside down position and insert butane tank tip directly
on the fuel. Press down firmly for about 10 seconds.

I pretty much follow the instructions, and I have even done a couple of 10 second runs, but it doesn't improve much. I am using Colibri Butane Fuel Refill bottles (Colibri butane is what the store was selling when I got the lighter) so I am pretty sure the butane is good enough quality to not clog anything up.

Perhaps I am just hitting the limit of the Butane tank, but I don't have any other buddies with the same lighter so I can't test that theory.

Anyone else here run into the same situation with the executive lighter?


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine well last about four days on a fill-up. Are you bleeding it before you re-fill it?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Like Smokem said.Make sure you purge all the air out before you refill.Also,I fill with Butane till it starts blowing back & won't hold anymore.


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

I think the bleeding point is what I am missing.

What does it look/sound like when you get the blow back?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Chaz said:


> I think the bleeding point is what I am missing.
> 
> What does it look/sound like when you get the blow back?


The fuel just starts overflowing into the air instead of going into the lighter.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Chaz said:


> I think the bleeding point is what I am missing.
> 
> What does it look/sound like when you get the blow back?


Make sure you turn the hight selector all the way to the lowest point, then use something to push the valve down with, one of those three part pipe tools works well, when you hear the hissing stop, fill your lighter. Turn the selector back to the hight you like.


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

Quick update. I bled it out when I got back and it is working like a charm. Thanks for the tip. Too bad I forgot to do it after reading the instructions the first time


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Good thread.


----------



## Mowee-cl (May 11, 2007)

Chaz....the other thing is buy Xikar butane. A buddy and I use it and we have never had to bleed them and it works great. I am beginning to think the nozzle size has something to do with it. I use Xtend for my Xtend with never a problem and I never bleed it....and now Xikar for the Xikar.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

smokem said:


> Make sure you turn the hight selector all the way to the lowest point, then use something to push the valve down with, one of those three part pipe tools works well, when you hear the hissing stop, fill your lighter. Turn the selector back to the hight you like.


The Xikar scissors has a tool on it to help in purging the gas.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I have trouble with my Xikar butane lighter as well. It is hard to fill - I fill it according the instruction, and I bleed of the air before filling. When it is full?? I get a pretty small flame, and the jet is turned to the highest level. I am thinking of sending it back to Xikar.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

The easiest way I've found to bleed the lighter is take the tip that fits your lighter from the butane can. Use the tip as you would to fill the lighter but now no butane is attached. Works like a charm and you have that tip right with your butane.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

maduromojo said:


> The easiest way I've found to bleed the lighter is take the tip that fits your lighter from the butane can. Use the tip as you would to fill the lighter but now no butane is attached. Works like a charm and you have that tip right with your butane.


That is a good idea. My problem is that I don't need an adaptor to fill my lighters. They all fit the main metal tip. I use a big tack. I don't know what you would normally use them for but they have a big head on them and the stem is thicker than a normal tack. It works great and with the big head it doesn't press into your thumb too bad.


----------

